# Patternmaster



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Looking at the anaconda mid range, anyone got any experience with ‘em? How long did it take to get used to the shorter shot string?


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

I’ve got the pattern master code black goose in my benelli and a kicks highflyer xfull in my sx4. The pattern master is a great choke, but I can’t tell a difference between that and the kicks. Kicks are cheaper, but seem to perform just as well. I know that’s not your question, however it might help you save a little money.

I had the mid in another benelli and it did alright for shots up to 40 yards. After that, the factory chokes held better patterns. I switched to a full on the next gun since I don’t just shoot birds over decoys, I do a lot of pass shooting too and wanted a tighter pattern for the days I might needed a little more range. If you’re looking for an after market choke, I’d go with a tighter pattern. Less wounded birds that sail after being hit, at least that’s my experience. Up close you either hammer them or you miss completely. There really isn’t an inbetween. There is a bit of a learning curve to them. If you are very familiar with shotguns and have shot them a lot, it shouldn’t take you long to get your swing figured out.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

MooseMeat said:


> I've got the pattern master code black goose in my benelli and a kicks highflyer xfull in my sx4. The pattern master is a great choke, but I can't tell a difference between that and the kicks. Kicks are cheaper, but seem to perform just as well. I know that's not your question, however it might help you save a little money.
> 
> I had the mid in another benelli and it did alright for shots up to 40 yards. After that, the factory chokes held better patterns. I switched to a full on the next gun since I don't just shoot birds over decoys, I do a lot of pass shooting too and wanted a tighter pattern for the days I might needed a little more range. If you're looking for an after market choke, I'd go with a tighter pattern. Less wounded birds that sail after being hit, at least that's my experience. Up close you either hammer them or you miss completely. There really isn't an inbetween. There is a bit of a learning curve to them. If you are very familiar with shotguns and have shot them a lot, it shouldn't take you long to get your swing figured out.


Thanks Moose, that's exactly the intel I'm looking for. Now I'm looking at those high flyers. Did you go full or extra full?

Spent countless hours in my life shooting shotguns, only problem is I've only ever been into hunting upland game, waterfowl has been a relatively new endeavor. I actually got a good feeling bout this year though, found some decent spots and my calling doesn't send them in the other direction anymore &#128514;


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

How large of shot (pellets) are you planning to use? 4,2,BB ?? After patterning different brands of shot shells and size of shot, different chokes etc. I found that it does make a difference. Some, not all brands of larger pellet size have "flyers". I believe this is from larger pellets bouncing off each other after the wad has peeled away from the shot string. 


It is worth the time to pattern your shot gun and chokes with the shells you plan to use in the field/swamp. That way you can see and not be guessing the pattern and know how it will perform in real hunting situations. I have found that the slower velocity of a steel shot load has a better pattern out of my Browning.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Check into non ported PM style chokes. Your blind mates will be thankful.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Most of the shot I use is #2-4. I’m not a believer in the bigger shot being more effective, so I went with the xfull. If I do run bbs or bigger through it, my patterns do open up. But the xfull with #4s is a devastating combination


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I tried the Patternmaster Classic in my Browning Gold & SX3. I wasn't happy with it, so I went back to the Carlson's Super Steel full choke.(non-ported) I shoot #2 shot for everything.

I have a Hevishot full choke (non-ported) in my Weatherby SA-08 20 gauge. Carlson's makes it, so it's basically a Cremator choke. 

So many chokes to choose from now days. Jebs, Rob Roberts, Kicks, Patternmaster, Carlson & Hevishot to name a few. Good luck! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

IMO, a regular extended choke from Carlsons or Briley is all that is needed. I've tried patternmaster, kicks, and many others and they offer no advantage over the above mentioned chokes. You will want to change choke restriction depending on shot size. Also, steel shot does not like really tight restrictions in most cases. Something between and IC and Mod is usually the best with steel. You've got to pattern your loads to get the most out of your loads and gun.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

I purchased several boxes of #3’s from multiple manufacturers and will pattern once my choke arrives, I’ll go get a few more boxes in different shot sizes to see which works best for me. Order the kicks high flyer, going to order a couple more chokes in the next week or two.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Also heard a lot of good stuff about Briley, might give them a go as well


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I just bought a Briley SKB extended IC for my Weatherby SA-08. I also bought a Carlson's Sporting Clay Light Modified for the same gun a few months ago. 

Both of them are immensely better than the factory chokes. I did a ton of patterning and they give much tighter and more consistent patterns. However, neither of them pattern great with my Black Cloud #4, which is unfortunate since I have several boxes of that ammo. 

I'm a believer after what I've witnessed with my shotgun patterns.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

That black cloud stuff is garbage if you aren’t shooting it through a choke tube designed specifically for that wad. Even through factory chokes it’s basically junk. And shooting through a ported choke? Might as well be loading your shells with gravel, cuz it’ll probably pattern better.

You’d think at the price they are asking for it, they’d make it very clear you need a specific choke for that stuff to be as effective as they claim. But no they don’t tell guys that. They just buy it and think they now are the grim reaper for ducks within 100 yards of them every time they step foot in the marsh


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I never buy 3 1/2" loads, and seldom shoot a 12 gauge, but I got 12 boxes on clearance for $5 a box ($24.99 normally) I have got to go out and put them on paper with my Carlson Super Steel choke. If they suck. I'm selling all of them. (not for $5 a box though):smile: 1 9/16 oz. should lay out a goose.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Dang fowlmouth, that’s a pretty good haul! I’d save it as shtf ammo if it doesn’t shoot as well as you like.

I ordered the kicks high flyer, now I’m looking at the Carlson’s np cremator water fowl and the np cremator snow goose. Might look cool having a white choke on a black gun.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Fowlmouth, When you get out to see what the patterns are like, I'd like to see the results. In my experience, I'm betting the better pattern will be with the 1300fps loads.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I started using 10 ga 1 3/4 oz #3 towards the end of last season with a briley light/full choke. They were going 1300 fps but I had no more cripples. My calling skills are non existent so I can nurse a box of shells. My shooting skills are barely there so when a duck cups, the 10 gauge is my crutch.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

35whelen said:


> I started using 10 ga 1 3/4 oz #3 towards the end of last season with a briley light/full choke. They were going 1300 fps but I had no more cripples. My calling skills are non existent so I can nurse a box of shells. My shooting skills are barely there so when a duck cups, the 10 gauge is my crutch.


Sounds like to me you had a cripple that you could find...

https://utahwildlife.net/forum/16-waterfowl/201477-finally-got-goose-year.html


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Yeah I can still cripple a goose with it. But it’s been good to me on ducks.


----------

